
SpaceX Says It’s Ready for Liftoff Again. The FAA Begs to Differ - CapitalistCartr
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/spacex-says-ready-liftoff-faa-begs-differ/
======
greglindahl
Not only is the article trying to be sensational, this part describing the
previous accident:

"After several months, the company identified the cause—a faulty bit of
scaffolding in the one of the helium fuel tanks"

is extremely wrong. Helium isn't fuel, and the scaffolding was inside of the
LOX tank holding up a helium tank.

